# Daytona Beach FL 4 GSDs at ARNI



## Lonnie&Kohle (May 5, 2010)

There are 4 GSDs available at ARNI on Int'l Speedway Blvd in Daytona Beach. This no-kill foundation rescues dogs about to be PTS at area shelters. They can only intake a small number of dogs. If my link doesn't work go to Facebook and type in ARNI foundation. Then find available dogs for adoption.
HERE see them

There's a white, another they'd like adopted with her, and 2 B/Ts not recommended with other dogs.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I see they have the white and the Black with white listed as sisters...interesting since the Black is a mix. I think they're going to have a hard time adopting them both out together. I hope they find good homes.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Zarra (the white girl) is also listed as a mix. This doesn't necessarily mean that she, or the other girl, actually is - a lot of shelters will say that if they don't have the papers to prove pure bred.....
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

